# HeartGold



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

Can someone trade me a Totidile and a Cyndaquil on HeartGold?
I can trade you something like a pidgey or something for those.

Please 

Do I need a FC tho?


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 21, 2010)

I would,but for a pidgey?Rip-off.


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Can someone trade me a Totidile and a Cyndaquil on HeartGold?
> I can trade you something like a pidgey or something for those.
> 
> Please
> ...


Maybe you should play to the game and breed your starter, that way you actually have something worth trading for other starters?


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

Well what do you want then?


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

How do I get like a Squitle or Charmander or Bulbasaur in this game? Cuz I wanna complete my PokeDex and catch every Pokemon in the game.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

I lol'd hard


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I lol'd hard


Same.  Looks like somebody is new to Pokemon.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I lol'd hard


And also,team Rocket doesn't give pokemon,we steal them >


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> How do I get like a Squitle or Charmander or Bulbasaur in this game? Cuz I wanna complete my PokeDex and catch every Pokemon in the game.


The GTS, Transfering from Leaf Green/Fire red or Action Replay.
NEXT


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

Omg a pidgey! No way! I totally want one of those super rare and hard to find pokemon.


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New to Pokemon? Ha no. i've been playing since Blue came out. I wasn't really thinking. I was thinking someone could cheat one and I'd just give something *censored.2.0*ty. But I'll breed my starter and trade that. But I don't know what else to give unless all they want is a Chikorita.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Courtnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you get one given to you by professor oak in the game.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In england we havent got the game yet so i havent played it yet so idk.
Plus she means ALL of them i think..


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oak gives you one in HeartGold?


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I just said, yes.. You also get one of the Hoenn starters.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I lol'd hard


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why else would we say it?


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 21, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Courtnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WRONG

you can get one after getting all 16 gym badges and beating pokemon trainer Red at the top of Mt.Silver,then talk to Prof.Oak in Pallet town and he'll ask you which Kanto starter you want.


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Courtnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool 
When? 
I've been training a bunch mainly and haven't even gotten my 6th badge yet.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Ill trade you courtnee =D

What your FC?


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Ill trade you courtnee =D
> 
> What your FC?


Cool. What do you want?
And how do I get a FC? What do I do to get one?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill take anything, consider it a _favour_ :3

My FC is 7692-3428-6533

Ill be ready in five minutes


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Courtnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you gonna give me a Cyndaquil or a Totidile?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both, we're friends after all, arent we??


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

And how do I get an FC?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 21, 2010)

@Courtnee
Connect to Nintendo WFC for a FC.


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

Tombi2-2010 said:
			
		

> @Courtnee
> Connect to Nintendo WFC for a FC.


I am connected to WiFi...


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Tombi2-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurry up courtnee or theyll evolve and I wont be able to trade them 'cos of the internet ;-;


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Tombi2-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pal Pad my lost friend. If you need anymore help on how to play Pok


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah I don't know how to get a FC cuz you didn't even anwser my question when I asked -,-


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Yeah I don't know how to get a FC cuz you didn't even anwser my question when I asked -,-


They did ask you blind wench.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Yeah I don't know how to get a FC cuz you didn't even anwser my question when I asked -,-


Courtnee, the pokewalker is making them get levels!!! 
D':
You need to hurry, or theyll have too many levels fo the internet to send to you!

@AndyB
Stop bullying my friend you big bully!


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be rude but this is the internet. Gullibility will be your undoing. 

But seriously, I do wish you could get starters from other generations in this game.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Courtnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can V_V


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Courtnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's sad cos theyre telling the truth '-.-


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Smash Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get the Hoenn Starter after you get all sixteen and the Kanto after all 6. Or is it the other way around?


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 21, 2010)

Once all is done in the game you can get one of the kanto starters from Oak, and you run into Steven somewhere who gives you one of the Hoenn starters.  Seriously its on Serebii and other sites _actually I might be wrong on when but just look it up_


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Once all is done in the game you can get one of the kanto starters from Oak, and you run into Steven somewhere who gives you one of the Hoenn starters.  Seriously its on Serebii and other sites


Courtnee... USE GOOGLE!

*Courtnee is slaking off.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Once all is done in the game you can get one of the kanto starters from Oak, and you run into Steven somewhere who gives you one of the Hoenn starters.  Seriously its on Serebii and other sites _actually I might be wrong on when but just look it up_


This. Google is your friend.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> How do I get like a Squitle or Charmander or Bulbasaur in this game? Cuz I wanna complete my PokeDex and catch every Pokemon in the game.


You have to beat the game, and once you get to Kanto, Professor Oak will give you a choice.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Courtnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this needs to be said another time.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee, Im waiting in the pokemon center, why arent you here??


----------



## Marcus (Mar 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to beat the game, and once you get to Kanto, Professor Oak will give you a choice.






XD


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 21, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Once all is done in the game you can get one of the kanto starters from Oak, and you run into Steven somewhere who gives you one of the Hoenn starters.  Seriously its on Serebii and other sites _actually I might be wrong on when but just look it up_


Well, now I feel like a jerk.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should, you hurt courtnee's feelings, that's everyone else's job


----------



## Nic (Mar 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Omg a pidgey! No way! I totally want one of those super rare and hard to find pokemon.


IKR?!  IF IT IS SHINY IT IS SUPER RARE RARE. MORE THEN MISSINGNO!


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Smash Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay nobody here has ever hurt my feelings.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dumb whore.


How 'bout now?


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not even a whore. Wow.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> I'm not even a whore. Wow.


I love you :3


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Courtnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back off! She's not your's fool... just you think you can get all mushy with her, because you're swapping balls! Pokemon I mean, ya pervs.


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

Cool. I don't love you, though.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youre just jealous of the bond that me and Courtnee have >:I


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

Bond? There is NO bond between us at all... -.-


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn right I am. You fugly punk.


----------



## Nic (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> I'm not even a whore. Wow.


You sure?  Positive? 100% sure you haven't been sleeping with men?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Bond? There is NO bond between us at all... -.-


bu.... bu.... bu...

We're gonna trade pokemon!!!

I used a picture of you as my avvie!!!

You cant deny theres not a bond there, babycakes.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

*censored.3.0* you all, me and Courtnee are in love and nothing is going to stop us being together!

Jas0n gets down on one knee. Will you marry me Courtnee?
Jas0n brings out a Pidgey and shoves it on Courtnee's finger.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well one day, when I go and vist courtnee in her trailer park, and we move in toghether and get married, youll still be lonely D: <


----------



## Nic (Mar 21, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But... She got a 20+ year old boyfriend.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She told me she was gonna dump him for me, 'cos they dont play pokemon toghether, but we do, and that she was gonna name our daughter after him


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2010)

*censored.3.0* you all.

She's mine.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 21, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But... you're the father of her baby!?!

SHE TOLD ME THAT IT WAS MINE.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* you all.
> 
> She's mine.


WE LOST OUR VIRGINITY TOGHETHER, 

SO YOU CAN LAY OFF, MISSY!


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is courtnee, the baby has multiple fathers...

This way she gets ten times as much STD's, child support, abuse Love


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

1, I'm not even pregnant
2. I'm single
3. I've had sex with two people.Not exactly being a whore since I haven't even had sex this year. Not whorish


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> 1, I'm not even pregnant
> 2. I'm single
> 3. I've had sex with two people.Not exactly being a whore since I haven't even had sex this year. Not whorish


Im waiting in the pokemon center with your pokemon, why arent you here?what is your fc?


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

Nah I'm good I'm not gonna trade with you. My friend's gonna trade me his.


----------



## Away236 (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> 1, I'm not even pregnant
> 2. I'm single
> 3. I've had sex with two people.Not exactly being a whore since I haven't even had sex this year. Not whorish


and what,  you're 7 years old?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Nah I'm good I'm not gonna trade with you. My friend's gonna trade me his.


Oh, ok....

Ill pack my stuff then...

Ill be gone when you wake up in the morning...

See you around, Courtnee...


3=


----------



## Josh (Mar 21, 2010)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Courtnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's 17 for some strange reason.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

And also, do you like the avatar courtnee??


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too young, D:


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 21, 2010)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Courtnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


17 years old


----------



## Gnome (Mar 21, 2010)

So how'd this end up about whores?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 21, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> So how'd this end up about whores?


Courtnee made it


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 21, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me lol.

Nice avatar.


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 22, 2010)

This thread made me want to an hero.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 22, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Omg a pidgey! No way! I totally want one of those super rare and hard to find pokemon.


Me too!

But pidgey for a starter?!


----------

